# Key Fob Question



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The key can be transferred. There is a small pin holding it in place. *GENTLY* use a hammer with a small nail or punch to push it out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]How-To: Replace Broken 2011-2016 Cruze Key[/h]


----------



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

Thank you both! That worked like a charm and saved me the $35 it would have cost to have the blank cut!


----------



## fl38583 (Feb 5, 2019)

supawiz6991 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> This issue deals with Key Fobs. I bought a fob housing that included a blank key but no electronics. When I tried to transfer my existing key to it I found that the notches for the button were slightly different and thus didn't allow the button to fully seat and thus wouldn't click closed properly when stowing the key. The fob I bought has a screw that holds it together behind the Chevy symbol. My existing fobs don't have this and have internal clips. I was unaware of this feature of the replacement fob as the seller used an incorrect stock image that made it appear like my fobs.
> 
> ...


if none of the electronics in the housing are damaged this should be ok for a new housing. the electronics hold the programing for your car the housing is just a pretty cover. The mechanical key normally has a pin to remove it from the housing - a spring pin - I small punch of the right diameter should be used to do this, then it can be place on the new housing with good electronics. Make sure you have a good programmed key so if something does get damage your car still can be programmed without the dealer hooking up to program new keys - expensive. Another note GM recalled the flip key due to some lawsuit - so the replacements are straight keys


----------

